

A closer look at Project Harmony and Dropbox - takefiftyfive
http://www.fiftyfiveandfive.com/dropbox/project-harmony-dropbox/

======
analogj
One of the big things that Dropbox missed with the Datastore API is the
collaborative aspect. Creating a distributed database that you can use on any
device is great, but without the ability to share data between users, you’re
stuck building apps in an empty sandbox.

With Harmony (and its potential collaboration API) it seems that Dropbox could
become a real distributed platform for single-page-apps.

